# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أول ليلة في القبر.,....وحيداً (خاص لأصحاب القلوب القوية)

## ملك النشيطة

أول ليلة في القبر.,....وحيداً (خاص لأصحاب القلوب القوية) 
فضيلة الشيخ / عائض بن عبد الله  القرني.
…………………………  ……………
الحمد لله رب العالمين.
( الحمد لله الذي خلق  السموات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور، ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون)
(الحمد لله  فاطر السماوات والأرض جاعل الملائكة رسلا أولي أجنحة مثنى وثلاث ورباع يزيد في  الخلق ما يشاء إن الله على كل شيء قدير).
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك  له.
وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله، بعثه ربه هاديا ومبشرا ونذيرا، وداعيا إلى الله  بأذنه وسراجا منيرا.
بلغ الرسالة وأدى الأمانة ونصح الأمة وجاهد في الله حتى  أتاه اليقين.
صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا.
فارقتُ موضعَ  مرقدي يوماً ففارقني السكون…….القبر   أولُ ليلةٍ بالله قلي ما يكون
ليلتانِ  اثنتان يجعلها كلُ مسلمٍ في مخيلته.
ليلةٌ وهو في بيته مع أطفاله  وأهله.
منعما سعيدا، في عيشٍ رغيد في صحة وعافية، يضاحكُ أطفاله  ويضاحكونه.
والليلةُ التي تليها مباشرةً ليلةٌ أتاه الموت فوضع في القبر، أي  ليلتين ؟
ليلةٌ ثانيةٌ وضع في القبر لأولِ مرة، وذاك الشاعرُ العربيُ  يقول:
فارقتُ موضعَ مرقدي يوماً ففارقني السكون، يقول:
انتقلتُ من مكانٍ إلى  مكان، وذهبتُ من موضع نومي في بيتي إلى بيتٍ آخر فما أتاني النوم.
فبالله كيف  تكونُ الليلةُ الأولى في القبر ؟
يومَ يوضعُ الإنسانَ فريداً وحيداً مملقاً إلا  من العمل، لا زوج ولا أطفال ولا أنيس:
(ثم ردو إلى اللهِ مولاهم الحق، ألا لهُ  الحكمُ وهو أسرع الحاسبين).
أولُ ليلةٍ في القبر بكاء منها العلماء، وشكاء منها  الحكماء، ورثاء إليها الشعراء، وصنفت فيها المصنفات.
أولُ ليلةٍ في  القبر.
أُتيَ بأحد الصالحين وهو في سكراتِ الموت لدغته حيه.
وكان في سفر، نسي  أن يودع أمه وأباه وأطفالهُ وإخوانه، فقال قصيدةً يلفظُها مع أنفاسه هيَ أم المراثي  العربيةِ في الشعر العربي. يقولُ وهو يُزحفُ إلى القبر:
فلله دري يوم اُتركُ  طائـعاً ……… بنيَ بأعلى الرقمتينِ وداريا
يقولون لا تبعد وهم يدفنونني …….و أين  مكانُ البعد إلا مكانيا
يقول كيف أفارقُ أطفالي في لحظة ؟
لماذا لا أستأذنُ  أبوي ؟
أهكذا تُختلسُ الحياة، اهكذا أذهب ؟
أهكذا أفقدُ كل ممتلكاتي ومقدراتي  في لحظة ؟
ويقولُ عن نفسه:
يقولُ لي أصحابي واللذينَ يتولونَ دفني، لا تبعد  أي لا أبعدك الله.
وأين مكانُ البعد إلا هذا المكان ؟
وأين الوحشةُ إلا هذا  المنقلب ؟
وأين المكان المظلم إلا هذا المكان ؟
فهل تصورَ متصورٌ  هذا.
(حتى إذا جاء أحدهم الموتُ قال ربي ارجعون لعلي أعمل صالحا في ماتركت، كلا  إنها كلمة هو قائلها، ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون).
كلا*، آلان تراجع حساب  ********، آلان تتوب، آلان تنتهي عن المعاصي.
يا مدبرا عن المساجد ماعرف  الصلاة.
يا معرضا عن القرآن، يا متهتكا في حدود الله.
يا ناشئا في معاصي  الله.
يا مقتحما لأسوار حرمها الله.
آلان تتوب، أين أنت قبل ذلك ؟
أو  ليلية في القبر.
قال مؤرخوا الإسلام:
مات الحسنُ ابن الحسنِ من أولادِ علي  ابنَ أبي طالب رضي الله عنه و أرضاه.
كان عنده زوجةٌ و أطفال وكان في  الشباب،
والموتُ لا يستأذنُ شاباً ولا غنياً ولا فقيراً ولا أميراً ولا ملكاً  ولا وزيراً ولا سلطانا،
الموتُ يقصمُ الظهور ويخرجُ الناسَ الدور وينزلهم من  القصور ويسكنهم القبور بلا استئذان.
الحسن ابنُ الحسن مات فجأة، نقلوه إلى  المقبرةِ.
فوجدت علية امرأتُه وحزِنت حزناً لا يعلمه إلا الله.
أخذت أطفالها  وضربت خيمةًَ حول القبر.
( وهذا ليس من عمل الإسلام ولولا أن مؤرخو الإسلام  ذكروه ما ذكرته).
ضربت خيمةً حول القبر وأقسمت بالله لتبكينا هي و أطفالها على  زوجِها سنةً كاملة.
هلعٌ عظيم وحزنٌ بائس.
وبقيت تبكي فلما وفت سنة أخذت  إطناب الخيمةِ وحملتها و أخذت أطفالها في الليل.
فسمعت هاتفاً يقول لصاحبه في  الليل:
هل وجدوا ما فقدوا ؟، هل وجدوا ما فقدوا ؟
فردَ عليه هاتفٌ أخر قال  :
لا، بل يئِسوا فانقلبوا.
ما وجدوا ما فقدوا، ما وجدوا ضعيتهم، ولا  وديعتهم:
كنزُ بحلاون عند الله نطلبُه…..خير الودائعِ من خير المؤدينا
(قال  لا، بل يئِسوا فانقلبوا).
ما كلمَهم من القبر، ما خرج إليهم ولو في ليلةٍ واحدة،  ما قبل أطفاله، ما راى فتاته، لا.
ولذلك هذه هي أولُ ليلةٍ ولكن لها لياليٍ أخرى  إذا احسن العمل.
قل الله، جل الله :
( والذين أمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإحسان،  ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم وما ألتناهم من عملهم من شيء، كل أمرء بما كسب رهين).
أتى أبو  العتاهية يقول لسلطانٍ من السلاطينِ غرتُه قصوره، وما تذكرَ أولَ ليلةٍ ينزل فيها  القبر.
ونحن نقول لكل عظيم ولكل متكبر، متجبر أما تذكرت أو ليلة ؟
هذا  السلطان بناء قصوراً في بغداد، فدخل عليه الشاعر يهنئه بالقصور يقول له:
عش ما  بدا لك سالماً في ظل شاهقةِ القصور
عش ما بدا لك سالماً عش ألف سنه، عش مليون  سنه سالماً معافاً مشافا.
يجري عليكَ بما أردتَ مع الغدوِ مع البكور
ما تريدُ  من طعام، ما تريدُ من شراب هو عندك، ولكن أسمع ماذا يقول:
فإذا النفوسُ تغرغرت  بزفيرِ حشرجةِ الصدور…….. فهناك تعلمُ موقناً ما كنت إلا في غُرور
فبكى السلطان  حتى أغمي عليه: فهناك تعلمُ موقناً ما كنت إلا في غُرور.
أولُ ليلةٍ في  القبر.
وأنا أطالبُ نفسي و إياكم آيامعاشر المسلمين أن نهياء لنا نوراً في القبر  أولُ ليلة.
و ولله لا ينورُ لنا القبر إلا العملُ الصالحِ بعد  الإيمان.
لنقدمَ لنا ما يؤنسُنا في القبر يوم ننقطعُ عن الأهل المال الولد  والأصحاب.
خرج عليه الصلاة والسلام إلى تبوك:
وفي ليلةٍ من الليالي نامَ هوَ  الصحابة، وكانوا في غزوةٍ في سبيل الله.
قال ابنُ مسعود رضي الله عنه و  أرضاه:
قمتُ أخرَ الليل فنظرتُ إلى فراش الرسولِ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فلم أجده في  فراشه.
فوضعتُ كفي على فراشهِ فإذا هوَ بارد.
وذهبتُ إلى فراشِ أبي بكر فلم  أجده على فراشه.
فألتفت إلى فراش عمر فما وجدته،
قال وإذا بنورٍ في أخر  المخيم وفي طرف المعسكر، فذهبتُ إلى ذلك النور ونظرتُ.
فإذا قبرٌ محفور،  والرسولُ عليه الصلاة والسلام قد نزلَ في القبر.
وإذا جنازةٌ معروضةٌ، وإذا ميتُ  قد سجي في الأكفان.
وأبو بكرٍ وعمر حول الجنازة، والرسولُ :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  يقول لأبي بكر  وعمرَ دليا لي صاحَبكما.
فلما أنزلاهُ، نزلهُ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في القبر، ثم دمعت عيناه عليه  الصلاة والسلام ثم التفتَ إلى القبلةِ ورفع يديه وقال:
( الهم إني أمسيتُ عنه  راضٍ فأرضَ عنه)، ( الهم إني أمسيتُ عنه راضٍ فأرضَ عنه)،
قال: قلت من هذا  ؟
قالوا هذا أخوك عبد الله ذو البجادين مات في أولِ الليل.
قال ابنُ مسعود  فوددت واللهِ أني أنا الميت : ( الهم إني أمسيتُ عنه راضٍ فأرضَ عنه).
وإذا رضي  اللهُ عن العبدِ أسعده.
وإنما هي مسألةٌ لمن نسيَ اللهَ و أوامرَ الله وانتهكَ  حدودَ الله.
نقولُ له هل تذكرتَ يا أخي أولُ ليلةٍ في القبر ؟
كان عمر بن عبد  العزيز أميراَ من أمراء الدولةِ الأموية، يغيرُ الثوبَ من حرير في اليومِ اكثرَ من  مرة، الذهبُ والفضةُ عنده.
الخدم القصور، المطاعم المشارب كلَ ما اشتهى وكل ما  طلبَ وكلَ ما تمنى.
ولما تولى الخلافة، مُلك الأمة الإسلامية انسلخَ من ذلك كلِه  لأنه تذكرَ أولَ ليلةِ في القبر.
وقف على المنبرِ يوم الجمعةِ فبكى وقد بايعتهُ  الأمة.
وحولَه الأمراء الوزراء والشعراء والعلماء وقوادَ الجيش، فقال:
خذوا  بيعتَكم.
قالوا ما نريدُ إلا أنت.
فتولاها فما مرَ عليه أسبوعٌ أو أقل إلا  وقد هزُل، وضعف وتغير لونه ما عنده إلا ثوبٌ واحد.
قالوا لزوجتهِ مالِ عمرَ تغير  ؟
قالت واللهِ ما ينامُ الليل، والله إنه يأوي إلى فراشه فيتقلبُ كأنه ينامُ على  الجمر ويقول:
آه توليت أمر أمةِ محمد، يسألني يوم القيامةِ الفقير والمسكين  والطفلُ والأرملة.
يقولُ له أحد العلماء يا أمير المؤمنين:
رأيناك قبل أن  تتولى الملك وأنت في مكة في نعمةٍ وفي صحة وفي عافيه، فمالك تغيرت؟
فبكى رضي  الله عنه حتى كادت أضلاعَه تختلف، ثم قال للعالم وهو أبن زياد:
كيف بك يا ابن  زياد لو رأيتني في القبرِ بعد ثلاثةِ أيام.
يومَ اجرد عن الثياب، و أوسد التراب،  وأفارقُ الأحباب وأترك الأصحاب.
كيف لو لرأيتني بعد ثلاث والله لرأيت منظراً  يسوءك.
فنسأل اللهَ حسن العمل.
والله، والله لو عاش الفتى في عمرهِ ….  أسمع
والله لو عاش الفتى في عمرهِ …….ألفاً من الأعوامِ مالكَ أمره 
متنعماً  فيها بكلِ لذيذةٍ ………….متلذذاً فيها بسكناَ قصره
لا يعتريه الهمُ طول حياته ……….  كلا ولا تردٌ الهمومُ بصدره
ما كان ذلك كلُه في أن يفي……. فيها بأولِ ليلةٍ في  قبره
واللهِ لو عاش ألف سنه، وما طرقَه همٌ ولا غم ولا حزن.
واللهِ لا يفي  بأولِ ليلةٍ في القبر.
و واللهِ لننزلنَها جميعاً، أولُ ليله.
فيا عباد الله،  أسألُ الله لي ولكم الثبات، ما ذا أعددنا لضيافةِ تلك الليلة ؟
يقول رسولُنا  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   :
( القبرُ روضةٌ من رياض الجنةِ أو حفرةٌ من حُفرُ النا).
كان عثمانُ بنُ  عفانُ الخليفةَ رضي الله عنه إذا شيعَ جنازةٍ بكى حتى يغمى عليه فيحملونَه إلى  بيتهِ كالجنازة إلى بيته. قالوا مالك ؟ قال سمعتُ الرسولَ  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :
( يقول القبرُ  أولُ منازلِ الآخرة فإذا نجا العبدُ فيه أفلح وسعُد، وإذا خسرَ والعياذُ بالله خسرَ  أخرتَه كلها).
والقبرُ روضةٌ من الجنانِ ………..أو حفرةٌ من حُفر النيرانِ
إن  يكو خيراً فالذي من بعده…. أفضلُ عند ربنا لعبده
وإن يكن شراً فما بعدُ  أشد………….. ويلٌ لعبدٍ عن سبيلِ اللهِ صد.
أقول ما تسمعون وأستغفر الله العظيم  الجليل لي ولكم ولجميع المسلمين.
فأستغفروه وتوبوا إليه إنه هو التواب  الرحيم.
لا تحرمزنا من دعائكم

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

فلو أنا إذا متنا تركتا ... لكان الموت راحة كل حي
ولكنا إذا متنا بعثنا ... ونسأل بعدها عن كل شيء

----------


## عامر الفضل

> أول ليلة في القبر.,....وحيداً (خاص لأصحاب القلوب القوية) 
> فضيلة الشيخ / عائض بن عبد الله القرني.
> …………………………  ……………
> الحمد لله رب العالمين.
> ( الحمد لله الذي خلق السموات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور، ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون)
> (الحمد لله فاطر السماوات والأرض جاعل الملائكة رسلا أولي أجنحة مثنى وثلاث ورباع يزيد في الخلق ما يشاء إن الله على كل شيء قدير).
> أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له.
> وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله، بعثه ربه هاديا ومبشرا ونذيرا، وداعيا إلى الله بأذنه وسراجا منيرا.
> بلغ الرسالة وأدى الأمانة ونصح الأمة وجاهد في الله حتى أتاه اليقين.
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة
جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## كتاب مخطوط

بارك الله فيك و نسأل الرحمن أن يرزقنا و إياكم حسن الخاتمة ... آمين

----------

